
Forbes' 20 Under 25: The Top-Earning Young Superstars - How Many Do You Think Have Startups? - pius
http://www.forbes.com/business/2007/12/01/celebrity-hollywood-media-cz_lg_1204kidstars.html?feed=rss_popstories
======
pg
_How Many Do You Think Have Startups?_

None, obviously, because they didn't include capital gains, which is the way
startup founders get paid.

"Forbes' 20 Under 25 list of the Top-Earning Young Superstars examined
earnings from June 2006 to June 2007. We included salaries, winnings,
endorsement deals and royalties."

~~~
pius
Nice catch . . . didn't notice their methodology. You'd think Forbes could do
a little better than that.

------
staunch
Zuckerberg is on track to be worth more than all of them combined at least a
few times over.

~~~
Xichekolas
Since Facebook's valuation is now a nice round $15 billion, Zuckerberg's 20%
stake is worth $3 billion.

Of course, it's not like he will be converting that to cold hard cash anytime
soon, but everyone on that list would have to be worth at least $120m to equal
that. I'm sure the Olsen Twins are, but the Harry Potter stars definitely
aren't.

Then again, this was about income, not net worth or capital gains. Pretty sure
Warren Buffet wouldn't make this list (since he doesn't pay himself much) even
if he was young enough.

~~~
nickb
> Since Facebook's valuation is now a nice round $15 billion

After Beacon fiasco, do you still think that? That $15B is based on a
relatively small MS investment (which is basically a pre-payment for their
advertising deal) and FB is still not making any real money. For them to have
a $15B valuation, they should have at least $1B in revenues (to justify 15x
valuation) as a private company. Based on their financing strategy, they don't
make anywhere close to that.

~~~
Xichekolas
I never said I personally thought it was worth anywhere near that. Of course
the valuation of a private company is completely speculative... and of course
the Microsoft investment was just a stunt to produce a really high number.

I was just saying to the person that commented about no startup founder making
the list that if we counted paper-make-believe-valley-money... there wouldn't
be anyone on there BUT founders.

What is Facebook going to do, start charging users? become the next MySpace?
If they have accomplished anything, it is making the net cast off the idea of
anonymity. Now you can't even have a drink with your friends without your
Mom/Boss/Professors seeing it online. A sad world really.

------
walesmd
Haha - Hannah Montana made as much as Lindsay Lohan!

You know your career is shot when an actor from Disney that lipsyncs to little
kids and calls it a concert is on track to surpass your income.

~~~
brent
Did you make more than Hannah Montana?

~~~
pchristensen
I think he meant your career as a global entertainment icon. And yes, I make
less than Hannah Montana, so my career as a global entertainment icon is shot.

------
JohnN
Clearly none, how many startup founders are called "superstars" by the pres.

------
rokhayakebe
The thing about it is that I rather build a $5M startup than having someone
else sign my check. Plus I would hate to entertain people for a living.

~~~
cellis
Or your 5M$ check could be signed by the same people! Disney, for instance
(which signs, directly or indirectly a large portion of most those celebrities
checks), has bought out a couple startups if I remember correctly.

------
woot
Digg.com/celebrity worthy.

